# ................ تعلم hysys بالصوت و الصورة ............



## هشام_525 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم​اخواني و أنا أتصفح الأنترنت وجدت هده الفيديوهات باللغة العربية عن برنامج hysys 3.2 على موقع mediafire بجوة avi و روابط صاروخية تستكمل التحميل و هي لمهندس مصري و تحتوي على
1- مقدمة عن البرنامج
2- مثال عن معالجة الغاز
3- مثال عن تكرير البترول
4- مثالين عن التفاعلات
5- مثال عن data record
6- مثال عن optimizer
7- شرح أبراج التقطير
بدون اطالة اليكم الرابط​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/HYSYS-Videos

و الرجاء من له دروس أخرى أن لا يبخل علينا
لا تنسو الدعاء من فضلكم


----------



## هشام_525 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

اخواني ردودكم تشجعنا فلا تبخلونا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخ هشام على هذا المجهود المميز وننتظر المزيد من مواضيعك الهادفة ...........


----------



## hema_sh (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك بس اتمني لوحد يبعتلي روابط للبرنامج وتكون شغاله
مش بعد مانزلها الاقيها فيها عطب
وشكرا ليكووووووووو


----------



## هشام_525 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

تفضل أخي لا تنسى الدعاء

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=36b7531eb660a2fc36df4e8dca1419694c56512677def38879b5ba589d1986ba


----------



## hema_sh (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل والتجربه 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_medhat51 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على موضوعك ولكن للأسف مكرر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202469.html


----------



## hema_sh (14 سبتمبر 2010)

تم التحميل ياستاذ هشام وتم التسطيب ولكن عند فتح البرنامج لم يفتح كالعاده واتتني نفس الرساله
مع العلم باني اتبعت الخطوات المذكوره مع لبرنامج فقد اخرت التاريخ الي 2009 ونقلت الباتش الي مكان التسطيب وشغلته ومع ذلك لم يفتح 
ارجو ان تذكر لي الاخطاء التي وقعت فيها اوتدلني علي طريقه مجربه لتثبيت البرنامج


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

eng_medhat51 قال:


> شكرا على موضوعك ولكن للأسف مكرر
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202469.html



الموضوع غير مكرر فهذا تعليم بالفديو وذلك كتاب تعليم بالعربي وليس فديو مع الشكر لكاتب الموضوع ...


----------



## هشام_525 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

hema_sh قال:


> تم التحميل ياستاذ هشام وتم التسطيب ولكن عند فتح البرنامج لم يفتح كالعاده واتتني نفس الرساله
> مع العلم باني اتبعت الخطوات المذكوره مع لبرنامج فقد اخرت التاريخ الي 2009 ونقلت الباتش الي مكان التسطيب وشغلته ومع ذلك لم يفتح
> ارجو ان تذكر لي الاخطاء التي وقعت فيها اوتدلني علي طريقه مجربه لتثبيت البرنامج


 

أخي غريب ما يحدث معك على كل حال تفضل هدا الملف المرفق الدي يحتوي على كيفية التثبيت و عمل الكراك
تأكد بأن تتبع نفس الخطوات 
ادا لم يعمل البرنامج معك فأكيد بأن جهازك به فيروس أو خلل
أرجو أن تعمل معك هده الطريقة​


----------



## eng_medhat51 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> الموضوع غير مكرر فهذا تعليم بالفديو وذلك كتاب تعليم بالعربي وليس فديو مع الشكر لكاتب الموضوع ...



بداخل الكتاب نفس اللينك وبداخل المدونة نفس اللينك
إذن موضوع مكرر


----------



## hema_sh (17 سبتمبر 2010)

والله ماعارف اشكرك ازاي ياستاذ هشام
البرنامج اشتغل معي
جزاك الله كل خير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هشام_525 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

hema_sh قال:


> والله ماعارف اشكرك ازاي ياستاذ هشام
> البرنامج اشتغل معي
> جزاك الله كل خير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


 

لا شكر على واجب أخي


----------



## chicou (12 مارس 2011)

مشكوووور أخي الكريم..والشكر الكبير للمهندس المصري....جازاه الل كل خير ..والله شرح مفصل ووافي ....أنا شااهدت كل الفيديوهات واتعلمت منها ايشي كتيير على البرنامج.....أنا طالب هندسة في الكيمياء الصناعية (معالجة الغاز) ...لي طلب فيا ريت القاااه هنا.....أنا ابحث على أمثلة pdf disstillation ....لأنو حااب اتمرن عليها....وشكرا وكان الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه....


----------



## هشام_525 (12 مارس 2011)

chicou قال:


> مشكوووور أخي الكريم..والشكر الكبير للمهندس المصري....جازاه الل كل خير ..والله شرح مفصل ووافي ....أنا شااهدت كل الفيديوهات واتعلمت منها ايشي كتيير على البرنامج.....أنا طالب هندسة في الكيمياء الصناعية (معالجة الغاز) ...لي طلب فيا ريت القاااه هنا.....أنا ابحث على أمثلة pdf disstillation ....لأنو حااب اتمرن عليها....وشكرا وكان الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه....


 العفو أخي
أما بالنسبة لطلبك فليس لدي أمثلة خاصة عن distillation فقط لكن هذه الفيدوهات بها كيفيه التعامل مع أبراج التقطير
و ان استعصى معك حل أي مثال عن أبراج التقطير في البرنامج يمكنك وضعه و نحاول مساعدتك​


----------



## mido 2 (8 يناير 2012)

فين الجزء بتاع ((oil -refining.part3-1)) ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هشام_525 (8 يناير 2012)

mido 2 قال:


> فين الجزء بتاع ((oil -refining.part3-1)) ولكم جزيل الشكر


 تفضل أخي

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Y7huTLou/Oil_Refining-_part3-1.html​


----------



## mido 2 (9 يناير 2012)

هشام_525 قال:


> تفضل أخي​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


_شكرا لك اخ هشام وجزاك الله خيرا _


----------



## رامه (11 يناير 2012)

وفقك الله وهداك


----------



## سعد السوداني (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أخي هشام.....:20::20::20:


----------



## الحيالي من بغداد (30 يناير 2012)

ربنا يفتح عليك و جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## eng_ali22 (3 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا اخ هشام على المواضيع الرائعه ان شالله للأمام دائما*​


----------



## engnr.mahdi (3 فبراير 2012)

مع انى لم انزل الموضوع ولكن شكرا جزيلا لك اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.aliothman (14 فبراير 2012)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

